# Gyno Surgery



## DrZaius7 (Jan 24, 2019)

Seriously considering gyno surgery.  Have already met with a plastic surgeon.  Would like to hear how the recovery was from guys that have had it done.  Tissue removal, not just lipo.

How was the post surgery pain?  How long is ideal time frame to take off from work to heal? Did you have any drains?

Thanks


----------



## Viking (Jan 28, 2019)

How long have you had it? Does it not get any better with ai/serm use? Have you had bloodwork done for estrogen and prolactin? I had bad gyno and an intense program got rid of it and luckily it hasn't come back. You have probably exhausted the ai/serm route but figured I would ask.


----------



## cuz (Jan 28, 2019)

Surgery and pain wasn't bad.  Took pain meds day of surgery and the day after.  Back in the gym in 2 weeks.  If you don't have a manual job, I don't see why you couldn't go back to work after a couple days.  I had rubber bands inserted for drains.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 29, 2019)

Viking said:


> How long have you had it? Does it not get any better with ai/serm use? Have you had bloodwork done for estrogen and prolactin? I had bad gyno and an intense program got rid of it and luckily it hasn't come back. You have probably exhausted the ai/serm route but figured I would ask.



Maybe you could lay out your regimen that fixed your gyno?


----------



## Tim Zane (Jan 29, 2019)

Viking said:


> How long have you had it? Does it not get any better with ai/serm use? Have you had bloodwork done for estrogen and prolactin? I had bad gyno and an intense program got rid of it and luckily it hasn't come back. You have probably exhausted the ai/serm route but figured I would ask.


Yeah, ditto Ashop, what did you do?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

